# Need advises for getting job in Germany.



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

Hye All.

Well i am a residene of Pakistan, wish to relocate to Germany soon, so guys i've a question is : what is the current job market situation in Germany now? although i now the recission has not over yet, should i get easily job there or have to wait for currect time for applying?

I've completed my Master level qualification from Pakistan in Finance and have a great experience in that firm.


Yours suggestion and advices will highly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How well do you speak German?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

Well i am at beginer level, i can learn thru online.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

InnocentCute said:


> Well i am at beginer level, i can learn thru online.


This is way not enough...!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

InnocentCute said:


> Well i am at beginer level, i can learn thru online.


As a general rule, german employers expect their employees to be totally fluent in german. The only exceptions are highly specialised experts and contracters in a relatively small field or very low paid jobs like cleaners (where a broken german often is accepted to a degree).

In the financial filed, especially in the consumer area, you will NEED to be totally fluent. And now to the point of learning the language. As a native german speaker, who learnt three different foreign european languages, I can assure you that german is one of the hardest to master, an online course won't get you -sadly - to fluent level.


----------



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

Seb, Thank you every much 

Well i search here in Pakistanhere are only German language institute, i'll follow them and start ASAP German language course, as you sadi its a rule to enter in Germany for getting a professional job having fluent in German.

Thanks one again.


----------

